# Embryo Donation /adoption



## oxford5557 (May 17, 2010)

If this round doesnt work .HPT 31st May
We would like to consider Embryo adoption/dontion in Spain.
Does any one have experience?


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Just stating the obvious, but take a look at the "Spain" section.  There's plenty of information there.


----------



## schog (Sep 28, 2005)

No experience but loking into it, too. For now we're looking at India, Cyprus or South Africa.


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

India and South Africa!  Where are you based that you're looking so far afield?
There are plenty of possibilities within Europe (if that's where you live of course!)
Spain, Greece, Cyprus, Eastern Europe.  They all have their pros and cons and sometimes, it's simply down to personal preference.
D.


----------



## schog (Sep 28, 2005)

We're in Switzerland. I would actually prefer to stay in Europe but we're a biracial couple and Black sperm/eggs are hard to come by in Europe. I am American and wouldn't mind doing it there since you get to see a phot of the egg donor (and maybe meet her), but the costs are high and clinics seem to have a problem with using fresh eggs and sperm. I don't mind frozen eggs, but everyone I contacted has told me there's a waitlist that's 3+ years for biracial embryos.


----------



## oxford5557 (May 17, 2010)

You could try marques


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Gosh, it does make it a lot more difficult.  It's true that all the clinics I've looked at only offer caucasian donors.  Btw, very similar here in the UK where I know there is a shortage of non-white donors.
All 3 countries have threads going on, so you can hopefully get useful information on them (although Indian one is not terribly active).
D.


----------



## oxford5557 (May 17, 2010)

Try Jamacia


----------

